# More Birds of Prey



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

One of my favourites - the Merlin - this was taken at the "Wings over Mull" centre.

























And a Harris Hawk











And a few years ago when I was on holiday with a friend in Edinburgh we were looking for a BOP centre to visit. She had recently got a Euro Eagle Owl and was busy trying to train it, so was keen to find a BOP centre with an Eagle Owl who could offer her some advice. 

We rang a centre in Fife which wasn't actually open to the public, but they said we could go along and they would fly their Eagle Owl for us! :2thumb:





































Me with a Black Eagle



















Loved this little grey owl (well he wasn't so little) but he just looks so worried about life! :lol2:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

lovely!

there's another centre just south of edinburgh at Dalhousie Castle. that's where i went for my hawk walk. they have quite a few owls too.

merlins are so small. stunning little things. i've yet to see one in the wild (a confirmed sighting anyway).


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've never seen one in the wild either. The owner of this centre spends most of his time doing displays and was away up at Blair Atholl doing displays, it was his partner who was looking after things while he was away. I don't know how many birds he had away with him, but they had loads there, some pegged out and some in the big barn where some of the photos were taken.

I haven't been to Dalhousie Castle though - is it worth a visit then?


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

it was worth the visit for me... i had 45 minutes with a Harris' Hawk on my arm! there's a small mews there with the birds - not sure what the deal is with 'normal' visits (i.e. not going for a booked event).

the man who did my walk was great and he used his own hawk who was VERY playful - it walked along with us at one point and frequently flew within inches of us as we walked along.

their website is here Falconry Scotland - Falconry Services in the Borders and Lothians of Scotland

and this is my arm


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ah yes, I recognise their website now I'm looking at it.

I bought my son a day's hawking in Yorkshire when he graduated!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

feorag said:


> Ah yes, I recognise their website now I'm looking at it.
> 
> I bought my son a day's hawking in Yorkshire when he graduated!


he's a lucky boy! take loads of pictures for us (and you!)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: That was way back in 1997, but he did take loads of photos - haven't a clue where they are though!


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen,:lol2:

That brought many happy memories, LOL!!! Do you remember that day, wasn't it fantastic.: victory: Ohhhhhhh it was great to see the photos again.:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

That black eagle is stunning! Can't believe the size of his feet! :gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

True! I'm no little titchy thing and I have very large hands, like a blokes, so that was a large glove!


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Fantastic pictures! Bet that eagle weighed a bit lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yup! He was pretty heavy after a while!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous birds:flrt: Im actually jealous:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous Verreaux Black eagle! Never seen one in the flesh!

And your right Eileen, that Great Grey owl does look like he is pondering the world, bless!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought he looked like he'd lost his knitting! :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

feorag said:


> One of my favourites - the Merlin - this was taken at the "Wings over Mull" centre.
> 
> image image
> image
> ...


 







BRILL I like to see people taking a intrest in birds of prey and falcony.I work at a centure


----------

